# Indoor karting & quad biking centre,Liverpool,Jan 2011.



## wherever i may roam (Feb 1, 2011)

Sadly i cant anything on this,only thing i know is it was an old railway shed...


















































































Thank you.


----------



## sidsabbath (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Potter (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting. I like that old mini bus.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 1, 2011)

Ah what a random find! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LiamWg (Feb 1, 2011)

Awsome pictures mate! i love how random finds like this can often be better than the hotspots


----------



## Locksley (Feb 8, 2011)

that'd make a fantastic airsoft venue


----------



## highcannons (Feb 8, 2011)

cracking the way theres enough light for the shrubbery! Thanks


----------

